# My goats won't get out of the rain



## uglywon (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm a new goat owner. I've purchased two yearling (1 yr old next month) wethered cashmere bucks. I've had them a week. They are brothers with beautiful badger coloring. I'm sure I will have many questions but have already found so many answers on this forum. My concern right now is that these guys don't seem to know to get out of the rain. I've built them a really nice 8x10 double walled shelter with bedding. This is where I keep their hay and I lead them back to it often. But, they prefer to stay around my garage beneath the eves which are not adequate cover. This morning I had two wet goats. I'm worried they may get sick as it is getting wintery here in MD. Should I lock them in their shelter when it rains? I'm thinking of fencing just around the shelter to keep them there during bad weather. They normally have 3/4 acre of woods with another two acres planned in the spring. Suggestions are welcome. Thanks.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It certainly wouldn't hurt to lock them up in their shelter. Maybe they would get used to it more and feel more comfortable to naturally go in there. I lock my goats up in the barn during bad weather. We are getting high winds and snow right now in Ohio and my girls are closed in my barn.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Wecome here, glad you have joined us. 

Where are you loacted at? I raise Cashmere also.

I would try to get them in out of the rain because it will just flet their Cashmere. I can not believe they want to be outside. If mine smell the rain they run to the barn :laugh:


----------



## Wallaby (Sep 11, 2012)

That's why I have little blankets for my Angora.
She refuses to come in out of the rain if everybody else is out (my horse and Alpine/LaMancha wether) and she ends up getting so cold. 
Anyway, I bought her a Tough-1 dog blanket to wear in the daytime (everybody is stalled at night) and she loves it. She's staying dry and warm but also getting to follow the herd.


----------



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

sweetgoats said:


> I would try to get them in out of the rain because it will just flet their Cashmere.


What is "flet?"
If its a typo, I can't figure it out. ☺

Erik_L (goat owner wanna-be) sent this from his iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

She meant to write "felt". Many people felt wool and cashmere to make crafts -- but you don't want it felting on your goat! :laugh: It'll be like dreadlocks.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Woodhavenfarm said:


> She meant to write "felt". Many people felt wool and cashmere to make crafts -- but you don't want it felting on your goat! :laugh: It'll be like dreadlocks.


 Oops, you are correct. Sorry

Yep once Cashmere is wet and felts it is a waste.


----------



## uglywon (Dec 21, 2012)

sweetgoats said:


> Wecome here, glad you have joined us.
> 
> Where are you loacted at? I raise Cashmere also.
> 
> I would try to get them in out of the rain because it will just flet their Cashmere. I can not believe they want to be outside. If mine smell the rain they run to the barn :laugh:


I'm located in Westminster, MD. Thanks for the advice. I didn't know about felting. Next rain, I'll be sure to secure them in the shelter.


----------



## uglywon (Dec 21, 2012)

UPDATE:

Thanks everyone. It actually took just one night of being secured in their shelter to make it their 'safe place.' I secured them one night last week - the night we had all the high winds. Now they hang out in there all the time. Also, I've introduced a third goat, and 6 month doeling, into the herd. She is from the same breeder / farm as my 11 month old wethers. After establishing the pecking order, she too has been welcomed into the shelter. The funny thing is that I built a plywood box inside the shelter on which to place hay bales; It is the size of a large dog crate and has an open end. All three of the goats manage to squeeze in there comfortably to sleep. The shelter is big enough that I'm already planning on building another box that I'll raise off the floor, insulate, and is big enough for them to grow.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great!


----------

